# First Time Help



## jobes (Dec 3, 2012)

Well IL finally blessed me with a snow but I have a question. My Platinum 24" leaves a trail of snow going from the right side of the drum. The left side leaves a perfect cut but the other side is basically plowing a pile up. Is this normal to leave a rather large pile like this?


----------



## minitrk (Dec 26, 2012)

Shear bolts broken? Auger on backwards? Although I dont think that can happen.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Take a look at the below video. Maybe your problem?


----------



## jobes (Dec 3, 2012)

I'll check the bolts and auger tonight. As for the video it doesnt seem to be kicking any snow forward like that. It seems that the auger wouldn't be turning.

I'll look this eve and see whats up


----------



## jobes (Dec 3, 2012)

Well the dealer that delivered my unit is picking it up tomorrow for inspection. On the phone he feels the right side auger was installed backwards.

By any of you looking at this photo can you tell if its installed incorrectly?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Yep, right side was installed backwards..
both sides are supposed to turn opposite of each other, and "face in opposite directions" so that that both sides push snow toward the center of the bucket (and the impeller)..should look like this:










On yours, both sides are pushing to the right..
the left side is pushing to the right (toward the center) as it should..
but the right side is also pushing to the right! toward the outside of the bucket..
thats the problem..have the dealer flip the auger, and you should be good to go..

Scot


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

OK, you guys have me worried now....lol I too just recently bought a new Ariens. I took a look at my auger directions and they look to be right, but can I get a confirmation? I cropped the attached photo from a photo of the entire machine, so it's not the greatest....but it should work.

thanks!


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

JRHAWK9 - Your's looks good to go. Notice the difference between yours and jobes. Your rakes are all "leaning" towards the center/your gearbox. Where you can see on jobes that the right side rakes are clearly clearly "leaning" to the right/outside of the bucket.


----------



## jobes (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for confirming. So who does the auger install Ariens or the dealer? Geez between this and my screwed up sticker install the craftsmanship really has my thinking.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hawk, yours is fine! 
Look at the top-half of the augers, above the shaft, at the front side of the bucket.
both sides should look like they are leaning toward the center, like this:










yours is correct..both augers push snow toward the center of the bucket, so the auger can pick it up and shoot it out..

But Jobes machine has the right-side (from the operator position) installed backwards:










The left-side auger is fine, it pushes snow to the center in proper fashion, but the right-side auger is pushing show to the outside of the bucket! instead of toward the center, creating the behavior he described..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

jobes said:


> Thanks for confirming. So who does the auger install Ariens or the dealer? Geez between this and my screwed up sticker install the craftsmanship really has my thinking.


Its the dealers..they assemble the machines.
Issues like this from "big box" stores are common, because the people there dont really have any idea what they are doing...I wouldnt like to see this from an independant OPE dealer though! they should know better...but it could be just a matter of "have the new kid put together some snowblowers"..Any business can have new and inexperienced employees..

Scot


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

What I am unsure of is whether this is an auger installed incorrectly/backweards or this is a case of (2) left side augers (the Ariens experts can chime in here...). I know that on a Honda, if this situation occured, it would in fact be (2) left side augers. Due to the location of the shear bolt holes (there is only a single hole on the Honda rake, not one hole per end), on an older honda, you can't install just one backwards. Either both would be feeding in or pushing out (unless two of the same side were shipped installed at the factory).

So for the Ariens experts, is this a backwards rake or two left side augers? Should tell us if this was a factrory ooops or a dealer ooops. 

I'm with you though scotsman, if this was purchased at a dealer, the staff there is certainly asleep. One look and anyone trained in/selling snowblowers should see the error...


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks guys for the confirmation. I looked good to me but just wanted confirmation.



sscotsman said:


> Its the dealers..they assemble the machines.
> Issues like this from "big box" stores are common, because the people there dont really have any idea what they are doing...I wouldnt like to see this from an independant OPE dealer though! they should know better...but it could be just a matter of "have the new kid put together some snowblowers"..Any business can have new and inexperienced employees..
> 
> Scot


I bought mine in a crate like it would come directly from Ariens, as I got a very good price on it that way. There is not much to setting these things up, as almost everything is assembled, including the augers. All one has to do is fold the handlebars up and install the chute. The augers would have been screwed up at the factory. I also think he received two left side augers as, by the looks of it, you can't just turn one around as there would be no holes for the shear bolt/pin (in jobe's case) and in my case the holes would not line up correctly.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> Its the dealers..they assemble the machines.
> Issues like this from "big box" stores are common, because the people there dont really have any idea what they are doing...I wouldnt like to see this from an independant OPE dealer though! they should know better...but it could be just a matter of "have the new kid put together some snowblowers"..Any business can have new and inexperienced employees..
> 
> Scot


I am positive that the error installing the augers was done at the factory and not the dealer.... Lack of quality control on the part of Ariens. Personally I would call them directly as that is a total and absolute lack of quality... Very sad statement for Ariens


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

woodtick007 said:


> I am positive that the error installing the augers was done at the factory and not the dealer.... Lack of quality control on the part of Ariens. Personally I would call them directly as that is a total and absolute lack of quality... Very sad statement for Ariens


Ah! you are probably right..
I do see now, checking online, that some models are now coming mostly assembled from the factory, and just need some basic setup from the dealer..(this wasnt always the case..)
So yeah, it's Ariens factory who made the mistake..

As for "different augers right vs. left" or "same auger for both sides, just installed in opposite direction on each side"...im not sure! Probably both have been used, by different manufacturers at different times..

Visually, its hard to tell..because they are mounted opposite from each other, and also usually 90 degrees out of phase with each other..
I will be firing up the '71 Ariens in the morning, I will take a good look and see if I can tell if the augers are identical or not..

Scot


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a 1973 832 that I ran today. Some guy offered me $450 for the 832 today and I almost sold it. THen he wanted it delivered to his house and things just got too messy lol So I told him to hit the dusty trail! 

I also have two older st524's that I replaced the blown tecumsehs with 11hp Lifan engines, changed the chutes to the newer tall ones and also changed the tires from the narrow tall ones to the tall wide ones like on the 832. I love those machines. The only thing I wish they had was the cast iron auger gearbox. 

Oh and I forgot all my machines have impeller kits and larger drive pulleys to increase the auger and impeller speeds


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Check this video starting at the 25 second mark onward....at about thirty 31 seconds in he discusses proper Auger placement back onto auger shaft. This is for an MTD/CubCadet but the principle is the same.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

woodtick007 said:


> I have a 1973 832 that I ran today. Some guy offered me $450 for the 832 today and I almost sold it. THen he wanted it delivered to his house and things just got too messy lol So I told him to hit the dusty trail!
> 
> I also have two older st524's that I replaced the blown tecumsehs with 11hp Lifan engines, changed the chutes to the newer tall ones and also changed the tires from the narrow tall ones to the tall wide ones like on the 832. I love those machines. The only thing I wish they had was the cast iron auger gearbox.
> 
> Oh and I forgot all my machines have impeller kits and larger drive pulleys to increase the auger and impeller speeds


 

Very nice!!!!


----------



## william (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a snowflite snow blower model 313580500. Where can I get an auger belt for this machine or get a manual which lists the belt type?


----------



## Labsetal (Feb 10, 2013)

*New to snow blower Help?*

Purchased an Ariens 11528 "man machine" last year and never used it for lack of snow. Well this year I had it serviced...carb soaked due to gas in tank new spark plub new electric start and a check up. Guy said it would clear my driveway in a heartbeat, Gave me a quick tutorial on how to run it and its not doing what I expected. What am I doing wrong. Running in turtle only see forward and back and choke but I could shovel better than this works. Never operated a blower before so I am "dumb" to knowledge. Can somebody give me a tutorial.....Sorry for the stupidity. 63 year old Grandma....Fresh snow kind of high bucks on me when pushing into snow.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Labsetal,

First thing is put that engine to rabbit and then start it and keep it there.

I hope this helps:

Click here for video:


----------



## jobes (Dec 3, 2012)

Well the dealer has confirmed Ariens install two left augers. Must have been a rough Monday morning after a Packers loss.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Labsetal, I would find someone that can give you a more in-depth lesson on running it. It's a very capable machine, and very dangerous. 

Jobes, yes, 2 left augers. Either way you flip an auger, it's still wrong.


----------

